# 2.7 noob in need of quick answers please



## boner (May 19, 2002)

so I am mulling buying a car that I have a soft spot for, a C4 gen a6 wagon, in the best possible colour, pearl white. it's got a dead v6. back in the day I had a UrS4 and loved it with the 220ish hp it had. given the years of manufacture, I would not be able to do this this time and register it legally, plus we have e-tests to content with. closest match from the factory would be a 2.7t.

I've gotta make up my mind on this pretty quick so no time to really learn up right now, sorry

coupla questions:

quick searching suggests 400hp is possible without opening the engine, what's the recipe? is it as simple as k04s, injectors and some programming?? (sounds too easy!). what about the clutch? the power's not terribly important but it would be nice to know in case I get silly later on.

what about electrical integration? the car I'm lookin at is a 97. iirc, 2.7t were 2001 onwards, so there's CANBUS to deal with? my experience runs out at obd2, but if I am not mistaken, canbus is a whole other can of worms and likes to have everything it's programmed for or it poops itself??? this car would be my daily in all weather, so this part is critical, isht's gotta work. any expertise to share with that?

the default option would be to pick up an A4 1.8t and swap everything, but that's no fun. plus, v6 -> v6 means no suspension issues which is one less thing to deal with...

thanks


----------

